# Simulador de rpm



## daniel marrugo (May 24, 2017)

hola comunidad, tengo una pinza inductiva para medir las rpm de un motor desde el cable de alta de la bujía. quisiera saber si puedo hacer un circuito con un 555 que tenga un potenciometro que simule altas revoluciones y bajas revoluciones. gracias y saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2017)

Si , el 555 y alguna bobina de alta tensión

Circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con *Flyback*


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 25, 2017)

Un 555 + CDI para autos a platinos (publicado aquí en el foro) + bobina y cable de bobina. Saludos


----------

